# Anyone looking for a metal project?



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

During a recent move I lost both the dampers for the top of the vertical smoke stacks on my offset smoker. I'm looking for someone in the Houston area that can make me a replacement set of two. Normally I prefer to do things like this on my own, but metal working is not something I have tackled yet and not something I can really take up at this time.

Attached are two pictures showing what the top of the stacks look like. Just simply looking for a tear-dropped shaped pipe cover attached to a pivot rod that will fit down into the eyelets welded to side. The outside diameter of the pipe is 3-3/32". The center of the nut will fit a 1/4" rod. The total width of the pipe diameter plus the welded on nut is 3-5/8".

I'm also considering installing a baffle/tuning/deflector plate inside the main smoke cylinder to achieve a more even temperature and smoke conditions. I attached a picture (for example purposes, it is not of my current smoker) of what I'm thinking. I would prefer it to be removable, not permanently attached, but welcome any thoughts on that as well.

I have posted this request into the BBQ forum as well, but figured maybe a DIY type might like a crack at it to make a few bucks. I'm down near League City area and surprisingly I have not yet been able to find someone that can or is willing to handle one or both of these projects. PM me if you're interested or have a suggestion of someone else that can help me out.


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

There should be local fan shop near by.


----------

